# Fair to say lower rated drivers get less calls?



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

anyone notice less calls after a 1 star bs dropped you a bunch?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Nope.


any more info? anymore proof?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

More cancellations, for sure.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> any more info? anymore proof?


Been doing this for over 2.5 years.

So, again, nope.

However, if the low rating included a claim of a violation of Uber's Terms of Service drivers do, sometimes, notice no rides as Uber "investigates"... 
But, this is not "fewer" rides but rather None.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

No


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> any more info? anymore proof?


As long as I've been on this board there've been claims that Uber doles out more pings to this rider or that rider based on who knows what criteria. And there's never been a lick of proof for any of it.

Common sense tells you Uber's goal is to get a car to the rider as quickly as possible. Period.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

No


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Less calls = pick another time or shift to drive


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm rated 4.93 with over 2,000 trips. I've almost always been rated over 4.9 since I started. In fact I'm just about 700 trips away from being designated in their "Elite driver" (top 2%) program they recently rolled out.

This is how they treat me:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/16-rides-with-lyft-1-with-uber-today-10-hours.274714/

Today. 10 hours. 16 trips with Lyft. 1 trip with Uber.

You've probably seen me complain before. I think it's fair to say that high ratings do not guarantee preferential treatment. At the very least there are other factors! Click the siggy link. In theory ratings do matter or at least they discussed it in their patent algorithm. But it doesn't appear to be EVERYTHING by any means!


----------



## TheTransporter101 (Jul 30, 2018)

Higher rating mean you will get ride requests for high profile people and the chances of getting tips is high. My average daily tip is about $50+. Lower rating mean you will pick up scrum bags and you will be rewarded with further lower rating.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The highest rated drivers get VIP pax, which often do short rides, and driver gets paid less.

So I intentionally keep my rating down in the 4.5-4.6 range, don't want to take a chance of getting any of them.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Higher ratings will help, but you still have to be in a reasonable proximity to the rider.

I have had a 4.97 for a while and one thing I have noticed is that I get a LOT of first time riders, (even when I'm 10-12 mins away and there's a ton of closer drivers)... So I do think that they try and send their best when picking up a new client.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I have had a 4.97 for a while and one thing I have noticed is that I get a LOT of first time riders, (even when I'm 10-12 mins away and there's a ton of closer drivers)... So I do think that they try and send their best when picking up a new client.


I struggled with this one for about a year, trying to figure out why I would get these pings instead of the 2-7 other cars that are in between us.

I firmly believe they apply some AI pushes to give slight preference to some drivers over others.

There are a few threads on this topic.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

How to trust an ecosystem with AI driven algo.? A world of no future but 0 and 1's. 
(((
*The following error occurred:*
This thread is too old to reply to.
)))


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Picture this...

Bunch of millenial data scientists/ beards, hipster backpacks, socially awkward.
Huge ego's as they have been told for years how awesme they are, get crazy salaries
They have to code an AI 
They could make it simple
or
They could solve data collection for cities in parrallel with routing rides....project travel times for Transport consulting as well as routing...
They could try to incorporate the most obsure variables so they could increase their patent count
They could play devious games against Lyft, DiDi etc to distrupt their top drivers

Probably just a simple distance formula


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Placebo effect comes into play when things happen to you.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> Placebo effect


Sharp post!
This gig gets people believing all kinds of crazy chit. "if I wear blue socks and chew peppermint gum, I get more pings!"


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

TheTransporter101 said:


> Higher rating mean you will get ride requests for high profile people and the chances of getting tips is high. My average daily tip is about $50+. Lower rating mean you will pick up scrum bags and you will be rewarded with further lower rating.


Yeah, that's about right.

He who Acts like a Jerk will forever Work & Live with Jerks.
Jerk pax and jerk neighbors complain about jerk driver
and Vice Versa

And around and around we go


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Ever since I jumped on this Idea, I've been paying closer attention and I'm pretty sure thast there isn't much to it beyond confirmation bias. I still get tons of low rated folks and I think the spread of trips is just random in nature. 

I tried to learn how to get short trips on the promo days and, it wasn't hard to figure out. Now, I can strategize at will. If Uber's algorithm was spreading trips around, I'd expect for that strategy to fail. 

There could be some high tech shenanigans going on but I'm skeptical at this point.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

I definitely get fewer pings for the whole night if I have to cancel - it doesn't seem to matter the reason for the cancellation or how low my cancellation rate is - even if it is zero. May as well go have dinner and/or go home. The only exception is where there is a pickup very nearby.

If I decline the first ride of the evening, even if it is very busy, I will find myself waiting around a long time for the next ping.

Perhaps drivers with higher ratings have more immunity against the above two phenomena!

If I believe a rider has given me a low rating, or if I see my rating drop significantly, then shortly after, I oftentimes get one of Uber's surveys: "how satisfied are you with driving for Uber"?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> anyone notice less calls after a 1 star bs dropped you a bunch?


You will just get MORE passengers who habitually rate low.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Unless you get a definitive answer from someone that works in their engineering department, it's all going to be speculations.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Picture this...
> 
> Bunch of millenial data scientists/ beards, hipster backpacks, socially awkward.
> Huge ego's as they have been told for years how awesme they are, get crazy salaries
> ...


I've thought similarly but I'm not so sure. I'm certain that they manipulate things in some way but I actually doubt it is rating related.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm going to start answering Uber's surveys positively instead of the one star that I usually give them. I really think you speak the truth about what is happening with cancellations and non-acceptance of rides. But we will never know.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a 4.97 rating after 1,900 trips and seem to get a lot of Uber virgins. So there is merit to the statement that higher rated driver's get the newbies to the platform. Makes sense IMHO. I also get "a lot" of airport runs and longer trips. Rarely do I get a trip less than $10.

But if your rating drops I doubt you'll get less pings.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Sharp post!
> This gig gets people believing all kinds of crazy chit. "if I wear blue socks and chew peppermint gum, I get more pings!"


Smoking cigarettes gets u an immediate ping......I'm speaking from experience


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

freddieman said:


> Smoking cigarettes gets u an immediate ping......I'm speaking from experience


So does pulling into your own driveway and sometimes pulling into a service station to refuel gets you a ping


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

sheridens said:


> So does pulling into your own driveway and sometimes pulling into a service station to refuel gets you a ping


There is a dispatching algorithm and it does do more than just check proximity. It MUST track the following:

*Proximity
*surge
*traffic
*direction
*tolls en rout
*unpairings due to previous rides
*possible rider promotions
*possible driver promotions

It absolutely must check these in order to function in the expected way. It's entirely rational to consider how such a necessarily complex algorithm, collecting such a robust amount of logistical data free of charge, would seek to wield that data to improve their profit.

It might be a bit of confirmation bias to assume that driver ratings do anything specific but it's far from superstition and you guys are completely disingenuous when you make it out as such.


----------

